
Look Who’s Getting That Bank Settlement Cash - ikeboy
http://www.wsj.com/articles/look-whos-getting-that-bank-settlement-cash-1472421204
======
matthewmcg
The key to parsing WSJ op-eds is to read the italicized part identifying the
author first. Here the OP is an "adviser at Freedom Partners Chamber of
Commerce" (i.e. Think Tank funded by large corporate donors operated
"independently" to give a veneer of respectability to their self-serving
policy goals.)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
So you don't like the messenger. But what about the message? The sub-headline
is pretty startling:

 _Tens of millions of dollars disguised as ‘consumer relief’ are going to
liberal political groups._

Isn't that more important than the messenger? Why not discuss the content?

------
ikeboy
[https://archive.fo/gaXAT](https://archive.fo/gaXAT)

